# Google- yogurt is dandy, but its benefits are overblown - The Gazette (Montreal)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*yogurt is dandy, but its benefits are overblown**The Gazette (Montreal)*This may be just what is needed in the case of *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), an "autoimmune" disorder in which immune cells for some reason attack healthy *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

